# El Cheapo Apple Press



## joebrady (Feb 24, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTaCbDNKDv8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTaCbDNKDv8[/ame]

comments? opinions?

I think I might try this this weekend!

(I don't think he should've used that dish soap)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not a cider maker but that is a heck of a great idea for a low cost press.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome. That looks like it'll work. The one drawback is that those mop buckets are NOT cheap, and I'd want a new one if I were doing it.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 24, 2012)

All I can taste is shoe dirt after watching that.

Anyhow, if you do it, I'd core the apples, the seeds have lots of undesirables for winemaking.


----------



## vtwinemaker (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you remove seeds from apple prior to grinding in food processor? If not, the wine may be high in tannins. Also, the seeds contain cyanide. It is great idea for small batches.


----------



## joebrady (Feb 24, 2012)

So today I scored two used food processors off craigslist for 25$ and stopped by the local hardware and bought a new bucket and wringer for 50$. Had about 50 assorted apples I cored and sectioned.

Got 1.25 gal. Now I' kicked back enjoying my 75$ glass of cider!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 24, 2012)

I personally own an apple tree and I found out that if I freeze the apples for approx 3 days and then let them thaw and run them thru the crusher and a cheap press with a sleeve over it (similiar to the video) I get alot of cider from it - if you want I hopefully can find a pic of the press and the basket with the bag

I usto to use a juicer -until we found out this way was much easier and more juicefull (is that really a word ?)

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> All I can taste is shoe dirt after watching that.
> 
> Anyhow, if you do it, I'd core the apples, the seeds have lots of undesirables for winemaking.



 You could make some *Shoe Dirt Chardonnay!!!*

Steve's experience with freezing is good advice. 

May I request pix posts when you do this? I'm also curious about the efficiency of the whole operation. Pretty neat idea...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my pumpkin that I did in the fall,the pipe in the middle has large holes and then there is a finer bag that goes over that to catch most all the pulp.This process was done after using a standard crusher - the apples were so juicy it was not funny. I believe I got approx 5 gallons that pressing - 

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## joebrady (Feb 27, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally own an apple tree and I found out that if I freeze the apples for approx 3 days and then let them thaw and run them thru the crusher and a cheap press with a sleeve over it (similiar to the video) I get alot of cider from it - if you want I hopefully can find a pic of the press and the basket with the bag
> 
> I usto to use a juicer -until we found out this way was much easier and more juicefull (is that really a word ?)
> 
> ...



I usually freeze my fruits before had also, but that's one of the reason's I went on and tried this, because my freezer was full and I still had apples!


----------



## joebrady (Feb 28, 2012)

Tried it last night, and this method also works great for oranges. I had a few bags of the small redmore oranges that I just quartered and threw in a straining bag. Smooshed 'em up real good w/ my hands for a bit and then put them through the wringer.


----------



## Luc (Feb 28, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Awesome. That looks like it'll work. The one drawback is that those mop buckets are NOT cheap, and I'd want a new one if I were doing it.



Panty hoses are darn cheap and might do the trick.

And freezing the apples upfront takes away the necessity to cut them up and put them in a food processor:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/09/appeltje-voor-de-dorst-apple-day.html

Luc


----------

